# who has had a dislocated shoulder from paddlin



## bzapski (Aug 18, 2005)

I dislocated my shoulder found out i have a slight tear in superior labrum.
Lots of friends have hurt their shoulder and never gotten surgery.
ANyone got some advice on surgery -surgeons and rehabilitation.
The last thing I want is to step down my paddlin do to fucked shoulders.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not trying to discourage others from responding, but do a search on this forum and you should find lots of information. It's a common topic. Sorry about the injury.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Dislocated and tore mine in May of 2007 on Homestake. Took the summer off, rehabed it, dropped 47 pounds and am now back after it and it feels great. Everyone is different but I went to two docs. First said surgery, second said to work on it thru rehab. Get a few opinions but try getting on a rehab plan with yoga and lots of stretching in the mix and it will help a lot. The KEY is to baby it for a bit and ease into using it. I was in a sling for a month before I tried to do anything with it.

hobie


----------



## scottgo (Mar 2, 2004)

How old are you? basically the younger you are when you dislocate a shoulder the more likely it is to dislocate again. With an labral tear as well you are more prone to recurrent instability. My advice would be to try and find an orthopedic surgeon who specializes in sports medicine and shoulders and see what they think. It's hard to make any firm suggestion without seeing MRIs etc. At least you did it at the end of the season, if you do need surgery you should be ready to go next spring.


----------



## eurotrash (Mar 22, 2007)

I ripped my labrum climbing, (SLAP II) almost all the way off. Tried to climb through it for 6 months. That did not work out.

Dan Guttman at Taos Othropedic scoped mine. The rehab is a long time, 6 months plus. That was back in 2004.

Today it does not bother me at all, good as new. Don't notice it all when I am climbing or paddling. Way better to have this problem than a rotator cuff problem.

BTW I was in my late 20's.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I tore my labrum about 15 years ago and pushed through it, never really able to kayak or canoe with out fear of the next dislocation. I probably dislocated over 100 times, sometimes paddling sometimes laying in bed other times getting dressed it sucked.

I finally went to see Dr.Mcelhinney at Orthopedic Specialists in Denver, did the surgery rehabbed hard for 6 months then started paddling again. I did tear it again though, went back to him and he suggested living with it as long as I could then come back again. I have mellowed my pursuits more so due to lifestyle and have not gone back for round two.

I highly suggest with a labrum tear to get it fixed as with out the door stopper in place your shoulder will always find a way to pop out.

Oh yea the doc is good he does a ton of work for the local pro teams and he is affiliated with their own physical therapists, I forget the name but Scott was my guy and he is the trainer for the avalanche. If you tell him to he will push you farther then you thought you can go.

Good luck


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

I tore my labrum in 05 and got surgery. I had a bankart's legion and a SLAP tear. Dr. Doug Wyland fixed it for me and did a great job. He was then at Steadman Hawkins denver clinic. I would recommend a clinic like that because they treat the professional athletes and know the types of stresses boaters/climbers can put on a shoulder. 

As mentioned, age is a factor. I am happy I had mine fixed, as it now feels as strong or stronger than my other shoulder. Diligent rehab is key either way, and no dumbass "but I want to go out and have fun" moves before the healing process is complete.


----------



## adturn54 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, dislocated mine 4 years ago unloading a lawnmower, no rehab, fought through it. Then bought a kayak, put on the Colorado River 1st time this year, labrum tear, surgery in 2 weeks. Hurts like hell, but can't wait to get back out there next year, this time on a ducky! BTW - the dr. said I could live with it trying to slip out all the time and popping and cracking or get it fixed - depending on my level of activity and age. I'm 54, but not giving up the boat yet!


----------



## rhoek958 (Jul 27, 2008)

in 2004, I tore my labrum (SLAP tear in two places), partial rotator cuff tear, and something messed up with the biceps tendon - cumulative wear and tear from trying to muscle through my rolls, and it finally gave (age 44). Had surgery, and it's been great since - back on the water the following season, and now stepping up from Class 3 to 4. Oh yeah, and learned the right way to roll. Dr. was Sanderford (Greeley, CO) - did a great job, very good Dr., and has fixed several friends/co-workers as well. One thing - REALLY important to find a good PT for rehab and stick with the program, and keep up with shoulder-strengthening exercises for the long-haul.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

shredded my shoulder, never got surgery, haven't looked back. arm hangs at a funny angle, but the shoulder seems to be fine. lift weights and eat right.


----------



## turboturtle (Apr 19, 2008)

When my shoulder damage occured, I never really rehab'd. I still went paddling every chance I had. Still went to the pool to work on rolls, developing a stress free bomber roll. I had to make concessions while on the river but never said no to a trip to a creek. Of course it took about six years before I felt it to be as strong as my left side. And, working as a wood butcher I couldn't afford to take any time off. I can again successfully single handedly carry a solid core commercial door by myself. I still don't regret not ever having gone to the Dr. Sorry all docs, but you all know that three quarters of the time, a little TLC, common sense and self therepy will save a bundle of money. I used my rehab funds for the fuel for many a river trip.
dOc-ToR Bob say's a lifetime subscription to a good low brace will cure most all future troubles. I'm on the phone with my best paddlin bud now and he just mentioned how it took years for my low brace philosophies to sink in. Oh well, some learn quicker than others. Some, well..... never do! 
My 2 cents worth! T.T. aka !doB


----------

